# using UPS with HDTV and HD-DVR



## klanofbaker (Apr 27, 2010)

do i need to program my UPS through my pc before using with HD setup?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you want to use a USP for your TV/Recorder there is nothing to program. It will simply provide a little more viewing time if the power goes out.

BG


----------



## klanofbaker (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. What is it doing there in OHIO weather wise?

Well I have been using this UPS with the HDTV and the HD-DVR and when the circuit breaker trips the UPS kicks off as well so everything goes off. I thought maybe if I set it up with the PC I could set the amount of time for it to stay on? Go figure? Thanks anyway. :sigh:


DCB


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The UPS may not be big enough to power the TV/DVR. UPS only last as long as it can produce the required AC voltage/ battery grows weak.

Weather is basically OK, typical spring.

BG


----------

